# OA seeds



## sir-tokes-alot (Oct 20, 2019)

those of you thats ordered from OA seeds and shipped threw mail, how long it take to get your seeds?    i ordered 10/6, shipped 10/8 and have not arrived yet!  im located in the mid atlantic/central ACC reign!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2019)

I can't remember exactly, but I'm thinking it was around 2 weeks.   As I remember, they shipped very stealth.  I'd say they should be there anytime. 

LOL--I am in eastern Oregon and I ordered seeds recently from a place in Sacramento because I thought it would be faster.  I was thinking 4 or 5 days--it actually took 16 days to get them.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Oct 21, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I can't remember exactly, but I'm thinking it was around 2 weeks.   As I remember, they shipped very stealth.  I'd say they should be there anytime.
> 
> LOL--I am in eastern Oregon and I ordered seeds recently from a place in Sacramento because I thought it would be faster.  I was thinking 4 or 5 days--it actually took 16 days to get them.


patents ant my strong suit by any means!! thanks for shearing your experience!!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Oct 23, 2019)

I've made a few orders from them.  Like THG said, it was about 2 weeks from ship date, maybe a few days longer.  Very stealthy, and I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Oct 24, 2019)

thay came today!! very stealthy! and 6 freebie seeds even with my small order!!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Nov 27, 2019)

dropped 4 seeds early monday am, waiting on sprouts to pop!! 1 blackberry 1 haze 1 critical and 1 northern lights! cant wait!!!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Nov 29, 2019)

well its friday, only 1 popped, the critical 2.0! guess i buried them to deep, re dropped the haze, blackberry and northern lights this mourning, see how thay do!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Dec 9, 2019)

well, outta 16 seeds got 7 to sprout! guess i need to work on my germination skills!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 15, 2019)

idk if that's entirely your fault. please explain your process?


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Dec 16, 2019)

soaked in warm water 24 hours them planted in dirt bout 3/4s a inch deep, keep moist till popped or 5 days!  had 2 sprout up i done gave up on after i sewd n popped another sprout in them 2 pots, now i got 2 more going than i wanted and not sure what one of them are as far as genetics. got it narrowed down to 3 strands and  should figure out what it is for its done...i hope!


----------



## TOA (Dec 17, 2019)

I usually soak until cracked, or go the paper towel route until I see a tap root... then into a rapid rooter.  That way I know which ones should make it above ground.

If I soak them I just swap out the water a few times a day.  I usually go that route if I have nothing going on and nothing better to do.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Feb 10, 2020)

auto critical 2.0 at 70 days since sprouting






 auto haze at 67 days since sprouting...


----------

